# another newbie with a silvia v3



## Trevor

Hi,

I was told about you all from Brooke at rave coffee, said you are all friendly & helpful.









I need some help/advice please, I just got my new silvia v3 today, I followed the set up instructions from on here and the manual, but I can't get any water out of the steam wand or the group head, I have got water in the tank. I don't know if there is anything I'm doing wrong, but if anyone can give me some help, that would be great


----------



## Mrboots2u

This might help

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10188-What-to-do-when-you-receive-a-2nd-hand-Silvia


----------



## Trevor

Mrboots2u said:


> This might help
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10188-What-to-do-when-you-receive-a-2nd-hand-Silvia


Hi, thanks Mrboots, I've already followed that info, I've got a horrible feeling it's the pump that's not working as I can't hear it kick in, to what I can hear on youtube, thanks anyway.


----------



## cappuccino crackers

did u get sorted with this?


----------



## Trevor

Hi, no not yet, it was only delivered a few hours ago, I've got a feeling it's the pump that's not working, as I can't hear it kick in.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can you post a clip

Do you have the tubes in the water tank?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can you post a clip

Do you have the tubes in the water tank?


----------



## cappuccino crackers

where did u buy from? if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Trevor

Hi, sorry for the delay (got fed up with it not working & went to bed), I haven't got anyway of posting a clip, yeah I have both tubes in the water tank, checked that loads of times.

it just seems that the pump isn't working, doesn't seem to be pumping water to the boiler!?


----------



## Trevor

I brought it from caffe italia, hoping that I'm not going to have any problems with them.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Trevor said:


> I brought it from caffe italia, hoping that I'm not going to have any problems with them.


Get on to them immediately. Unfortunately, there are mixed reviews in respect of post sales' support. Hopefully, you'll be OK but you may well need to be very pro-active. Keep a record of all your contacts - phone calls, emails etc. How did you pay for the item? If you paid by PayPal, you could use their procedures in the event of a dispute. Hope it woks out for you - could you please keep us updated.


----------



## Trevor

Already have, emailed and phoned them last night, will start again today to contact them, I know they have mixed reviews, sometimes you don't know what to do with mixed reviews! I didn't pay with paypal. I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks everyone.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Trevor said:


> Already have, emailed and phoned them last night, will start again today to contact them, I know they have mixed reviews, sometimes you don't know what to do with mixed reviews! I didn't pay with paypal. I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks everyone.


Does your credit card provide insurance - some do.


----------



## Trevor

it was a debit card, I don't know if there is insurance with a debit card, I'll try and find out but, I'm hoping caffe italia will be good and sort it out with out any fuss!


----------



## Trevor

Just checked there is something called chargeback, it gives you protection if goods are faulty, you have 120 days to claim, so I'll see what happens with cafe italia first. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good luck Keep us updated - helpful for other forum members to hear how you get on.


----------



## Trevor

Kept phoning caffe italia yesterday but could only get the answer phone, got an email from them though asking me to open up the top of the machine to check if there was any disconnected wires, I did check, no lose wires, just emailed them back, so I'll have to see what happens next!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Really feel for you Trevor - what a nightmare.


----------



## Charliej

Just a thought here for all you current and ex Silvia owners, as we recently seem to have had a bunch of people joined having just bought one maybe it's time to do a guide similar to the one on the Gaggia forum about the Classic?


----------



## cappuccino crackers

great idea mate


----------



## Wando64

Hi Trevor, I don't mean to sound patronising but have you checked the obvious fuse? Does the front light switches on when you turn the machine on? If so, do you hear any noise at all when you switch on the pump?

By the way, how far are you from Malmesbury? If you are in one of the local villages I can come and take a look if you want.


----------



## Trevor

Hi Wando64, no the fuse is fine the lights come on, it kind of makes a very quite noise, but I'm 100% sure that the pump isn't working, at least your comment about the fuse made me smile, I've been through all the obvious (water, tubing, switched on) nothing. It even heats up but no water comes through the steam pipe or group head. Thanks so much for your offer to come and have a look, but I live in Edmonton, North London. Any way caffe Italia have emailed me to say there going to collect my machine, sometime in the next 48hrs, so hopefully I can get it sorted.

I see you have an Auber PID, is it worth getting and how easy are they to fit? When I get a working machine!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to hear Caffe Italia are sorting it out Trevor. Be really helpful if you could keep us updated regarding the service you receive from C.I.


----------



## Trevor

Yeah, of course I'll let you know about the service I get from C.I.


----------



## Wando64

Trevor said:


> Hi Wando64, no the fuse is fine the lights come on, it kind of makes a very quite noise, but I'm 100% sure that the pump isn't working, at least your comment about the fuse made me smile, I've been through all the obvious (water, tubing, switched on) nothing. It even heats up but no water comes through the steam pipe or group head. Thanks so much for your offer to come and have a look, but I live in Edmonton, North London. Any way caffe Italia have emailed me to say there going to collect my machine, sometime in the next 48hrs, so hopefully I can get it sorted.
> 
> I see you have an Auber PID, is it worth getting and how easy are they to fit? When I get a working machine!


If the pump is not working you should not heat the machine up has the Silvia heating element is meant to be immersed all the time.

The Auber PID is very simple to install. You pay a premium by buying from Auber but you will get everything you need for a trouble free installation and maintenance.

Good luck with your repair. I hope it won't take too long.

BTW, I asked where you live because you mentioned talking to Brooke at Rave (which is in Cirencester)


----------



## Trevor

I know that the heating element is supposed to be immersed in water all the time, that's why I stopped and turned everything off.

I'll give it ago with the Auber, when I get my machine back.

I was talking to Brooke by email, very helpful.


----------



## Trevor

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear Caffe Italia are sorting it out Trevor. Be really helpful if you could keep us updated regarding the service you receive from C.I.


Caffe Italia sent me an email last night, with an attachment for a pre paid returns label using DHL. Unfortunately it's got to go back to Italy!!! Rang DHL today to book a collection, told it will be picked up today and get to Italy Tuesday 1st April. So still without my Silvia, hope it won't take too long to sort out or fix. I'll let you all know what happens next.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks for the update, Trevor - inevitable it would end up having to be returned to Italy. Hope Caffe Italia sort out a replacement for you with minimum delay.


----------



## Trevor

Another update, Matteo from Caffe Italia phoned & sent me an email saying that my Silvia is being inspected at the service centre and I'll receive an update by Friday. So wish me luck that I'll get a working new machine soon.


----------



## Trevor

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear Caffe Italia are sorting it out Trevor. Be really helpful if you could keep us updated regarding the service you receive from C.I.


Latest update on my Silvia, had an email today from Matteo at caffe Italia to say that my machine is being shipped today, I also received an email from Fedex saying I should get it back from Italy on Thursday 10th April, so hopefully I get a working machine, I never got any info on what was wrong with it!!!


----------



## squiz

Hope it comes back all working ok, i have had my silvia for 3 great years. The only problem i have had with it was when i left the machine on with the steam switch still in the on position, this made it overheat and it wouldn't come on at all..i feared the worse but a quick search on the forum revealed a reset you can do on the boiler. Guessing this has nothing to do with the problems you had with your machine but its one to watch out for when you start using her regularly !! Good luck with it !!


----------



## Trevor

squiz said:


> Hope it comes back all working ok, i have had my silvia for 3 great years. The only problem i have had with it was when i left the machine on with the steam switch still in the on position, this made it overheat and it wouldn't come on at all..i feared the worse but a quick search on the forum revealed a reset you can do on the boiler. Guessing this has nothing to do with the problems you had with your machine but its one to watch out for when you start using her regularly !! Good luck with it !!


Thanks for that, I hope it's working too, well I'll find out tomorrow and hopefully having a few coffees too. I had checked the reset button on my Silvia, but that wasn't the problem!


----------



## Olliehulla

I also have the Auber PID - it's an easy install, just follow the instructions and work methodically, it's a very worthwhile upgrade. Yes you buy the bits separately for less (if you know what to buy and where to go) but the Auber kit takes the guess work out and so far, for me at least, has been very reliable.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Olliehulla said:


> I also have the Auber PID - it's an easy install, just follow the instructions and work methodically, it's a very worthwhile upgrade. Yes you buy the bits separately for less (if you know what to buy and where to go) but the Auber kit takes the guess work out and so far, for me at least, has been very reliable.


Do you have a link to the exact kit?


----------



## Trevor

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to hear Caffe Italia are sorting it out Trevor. Be really helpful if you could keep us updated regarding the service you receive from C.I.


Finally got my Silvia back from Italy this morning, it's the same machine I had to send back, but it's working at last. Had my first coffee this morning, tastes much better than my last machine I had, the steam wand surprised me on how powerful it is compared to my last machine. Guess I'll have to start getting used to it now, next thing I'll have to get is a grinder then a pid, but that will have to wait for now, as I've just had to buy a new washing machine, after the drum went in my old machine! Oh well at least I've got a working Silvia.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to hear your nightmare is sorted at last and you can get with enjoying your machine. Silvia does have a pretty impressive amount of power steam-wise.


----------

